# Eurobike 2017 EBikes & eMtb Stuff ...



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

GCN Review of Eurobike 2017 E-bikes ...






Also GMBN eMTB reviews here.

The new stuff looks pretty COOL!

Catfish ...


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

The Scott e-bike looks great!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Thanks, very interesting. Wasn't aware of the number of e-road bikes.


----------

